# Sunday 8 July Game wanted, East Midlands/ South Yorkshire/ Lincolnshire



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 18, 2012)

Off to Gainsborough for the Ping PYB runners up day on 9th July, travelling up Sunday 8th.

Looking to get a game in anywhere inbetween Bucks & Gainsborough approx 20 miles either side of the M1 up as far as Sheffield

Any Offers out there?

Fragger


----------



## Region3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Possibly.

Sunday 8th is one of the few weekend days I have free in the next month or so but I'm in that many competitions with matches to arrange that I won't know for a couple of weeks if it really is free.

If you still don't have anything sorted by the time I know my own fate you'd be very welcome at mine for a game if I don't have to play a competition match that day.

I'm not very helpful am I?


----------



## rosecott (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll be your last resort - it might be possible to fit you into our Sunday comp as a non-competing visitor, but last tee-time is 9.18.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 18, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Possibly.

Sunday 8th is one of the few weekend days I have free in the next month or so but I'm in that many competitions with matches to arrange that I won't know for a couple of weeks if it really is free.

If you still don't have anything sorted by the time I know my own fate you'd be very welcome at mine for a game if I don't have to play a competition match that day.

I'm not very helpful am I? 

Click to expand...

Like a 1 legged man in an arse kicking contest 

Thanks Gary, see how you are placed, be nice to come up to your gaff and shoot a couple of Eagles

Lets keep a watching brief
Cheers

Fragger


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 18, 2012)

rosecott said:



			I'll be your last resort - it might be possible to fit you into our Sunday comp as a non-competing visitor, but last tee-time is 9.18.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rosecott, that might be a tad early , I was hoping for a late morning/early afternoon slot

Cheers

Fragger


----------



## GB72 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sadly I do not think that Belton is going to be possible. I am now down to play in the Captains day comp and I am in the 11-2 set of tee times.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 18, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Sadly I do not think that Belton is going to be possible. I am now down to play in the Captains day comp and I am in the 11-2 set of tee times.
		
Click to expand...

Suppose telling the captain to cancel his day, coz Fragger wants a game isnt an option 

Not to worry Sir, Thanks for trying

Fragger


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm going to be about as helpful as gary here and will check the diaries as im going on holiday the following weekend I may or may not get away with two rounds over the weekend!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 26, 2012)

Bouncing this back up as im still looking for a game

Fragger


----------



## bobmac (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd be up  for a game somewhere


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 27, 2012)

Thats Great Bob

Where would you suggest?

Fragger


----------



## bobmac (Jun 27, 2012)

Leicester looks about half way for you so Region3 country


----------



## Region3 (Jun 28, 2012)

The 8th is still free for me at the moment, but I have 5 ko matches to arrange for July and I don't even have opponents yet in 4 of them (and already have matches arranged for 14th, 15th), so although I'd love to set it in stone, I just daren't. Yet.

Having said that, you could still play there even if I can't. I can book at tee time for you if you'd like?


----------



## RGDave (Jun 28, 2012)

What about this.

http://www.foresthillgolfclub.co.uk/pages.php/index.html

I only mention it as I found it on tee-off-times the other day when I was looking. Got some twilight offers i.i.r.c.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 29, 2012)

RGDave said:



			What about this.

http://www.foresthillgolfclub.co.uk/pages.php/index.html

I only mention it as I found it on tee-off-times the other day when I was looking. Got some twilight offers i.i.r.c.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you like my place Dave?


----------



## RGDave (Jun 29, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Didn't you like my place Dave? 

Click to expand...

I loved your place. It's a bit of a trek for me though.

However, I would still come over for a game. Just need to leave home with breakfast and supper, and hiking boots, and an overnight tent etc. 

I'm checking with the Mrs to see how I'm fixed. I'm not playing at home that day, but there were rumours of taking the kids to some kids place.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 29, 2012)

RGDave said:



			I loved your place. It's a bit of a trek for me though.

However, I would still come over for a game. Just need to leave home with breakfast and supper, and hiking boots, and an overnight tent etc. 

I'm checking with the Mrs to see how I'm fixed. I'm not playing at home that day, but there were rumours of taking the kids to some kids place.
		
Click to expand...

You know you want another crack at this one...


----------



## RGDave (Jun 29, 2012)

Region3 said:



			You know you want another crack at this one...

View attachment 2048

Click to expand...

Do I ever, and the other one, where I made exactly the same error!

Driver, 9i, 9i what can possibly go wrong.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok it's settled 
Region3, Bobmac and myself are playing at
http://www.beedleslake.co.uk/
Sunday afternoon, room for 1 more in the 4 ball so if you are interested, whip off a Pm to myself or Region3.

I'm sure we could fit more in if there is the interest

Game On

Fragger


----------



## Region3 (Jul 1, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Do I ever, and the other one, where I made exactly the same error!

Driver, 9i, 9i what can possibly go wrong. 

Click to expand...

Game on RG, are you in?


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 1, 2012)

if RGDave can't make it can I come over?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 1, 2012)

If RG dave cant make it, you are more than welcome, we'll let you know ASAP

In fact, lets get some more people interested, have a mini meet

Any more takers?

Fragger


----------



## bobmac (Jul 4, 2012)

Have you seen the weather forecast for Sunday?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah , but it will all have changed by then

they always look at the worst case scenario

Fingers crossed

Fragger


----------



## tallpaul (Jul 4, 2012)

What time are you planning to tee off?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Paul,
Waiting for Region3 to confirm, but expect it to be around 1.30 ish But could be 12.30

ill ping him a PM (Excuse the pun) and come back to you

Where are you coming from?

Fragger


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 5, 2012)

Might be up for this if I can twist HID arm!! Out most the day on Saturday so just need to check.

Sorry couldn't use my course as tee closed until 1400.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok Final details

We are teeing off at 12.25 at Beedles Lake GC just north of Leicester

Im awaiting confirmation from RGDave and Evesdad

we are able to book more slots if necessary so if anyone else fancies a game, please get in touch ASAP

Weather looks to be improving  

Fragger


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 5, 2012)

Pm'd Phil an I'm in, the HID she say yes!!

See you there about 1200.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 6, 2012)

How many confirmed do we have at the moment?


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2012)

Region3 said:



			How many confirmed do we have at the moment?
		
Click to expand...

I think you have 5. 

I'm considering it as my course is now closed until Monday but the weather doesn't look promising.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 6, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Im awaiting confirmation from RGDave
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phil, didn't see PM.

I can't do it now (), got to take my daughter to airport....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 6, 2012)

Region3 said:



			How many confirmed do we have at the moment?
		
Click to expand...

There is Fragger (me)
Region3
Evesdad
Full Throttle

Bobmac is still looking at the weather forecasts, but it looks as if it is improving, so hopefully he will come

Fish If you are in we need to know

So we have a definate 4 ball confirmed

with the floaters we can have 2x 3 ball

Gary can you check out the course re the rain today, any implications for us?

Fragger


----------



## Region3 (Jul 6, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			There is Fragger (me)
Region3
Evesdad
Full Throttle

Bobmac is still looking at the weather forecasts, but it looks as if it is improving, so hopefully he will come

Fish If you are in we need to know

So we have a definate 4 ball confirmed

with the floaters we can have 2x 3 ball

Gary can you check out the course re the rain today, any implications for us?

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing tomorrow so will let you know what it's like, but generally it drains really well.

I'd be fairly certain that the greens won't have any water on them and will still be reasonably firm. There might be patches of casual water on some fairways, and the rough might be 'moist' in places.

Trolleys will definitely be allowed.


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 6, 2012)

Good to hear as mines been closed today and already closed for tomorrow! At least I'm out of the bad books for playing both days at the weekend!


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2012)

Fragger, I'll give it a miss this time as I need to go to Brum and collect a remote trolley I've just won on fleabay.

I'll keep an eye out in the future as there's quite a few Midlander's on here so we should be able to get together at each others courses for mini-meets.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 6, 2012)

OK fish no worries

hope to catch up at a meet one day

Fragger


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2012)

Uncle Bobmac now cant make it  (blooming fair Weather Golfers)

so we shall continue as a  4 ball 

See you guys tomorrow

Fragger


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2012)

Take a boat and some flippers.........


----------



## bobmac (Jul 7, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Uncle Bobmac now cant make it  (blooming fair Weather Golfers)
		
Click to expand...

You know fine I'd be there like a shot but......
My enjoyment must always come second to the needs of my pupils who want lessons so sadly I must confirm......I'm out.
Plus, it's going to pish it down lol


----------



## Region3 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just back from my game and it's tales of good news/bad news.

Good news.
The course is open and playable.
The greens are very good still.
The forecast for tomorrow is 40% chance of rain between 1 and 7, but only about 0.5mm

Bad news.
2 holes (12 & 13) are out of play because you'd need a carry of 280 over the water then a speedboat to reach it, so only 16 holes.
1 tee (14) has been moved forward to the ladies tee box.
There is a fair bit of standing water on some fairways, although I never had to take relief today.
The forecast I use says it's going to dump another 1.5" on us overnight.

There you have it. It's not too bad at the moment, but it could well depend on how accurate tonight's forecast is.

If I were playing a friendly knock with members tomorrow I might be tempted to call it off, but since people are travelling I'll play if you all still want to.

Phil, if you don't want to risk the golf but still want to break up your journey and kill some time I have a pool table and can offer roast dinner.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for that Gary

Im happy to play as long as the course is open, if its closed then cest la vie

Im staying with a mate in Lincoln sunday night and i'll PM my mobile number to you in case there is a problem tomorrow AM

Cheers Gary, You are a good bloke

Fragger


----------



## Region3 (Jul 7, 2012)

Phil, I'll text you in the morning when I know what's going on at the course, and update the thread for Robert & Richard.

I'm fairly confident it'll be open because they hate closing and losing revenue, but we'll see.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 8, 2012)

The weather doesn't look half bad here now. No sun but no rain or threatening looking clouds.

Forecast says it might rain later on but not much.

See you around 12


----------



## bobmac (Jul 8, 2012)

Bummocks. And I've had to cancel my lessons as the range here is water logged.
Hope you stay dry guys


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 8, 2012)

umbrella - check
waterproofs - check
extra balls - check
swing ??


----------



## Region3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the game guys. An enjoyable afternoon, just a shame about the little bit of rain we had, but overall I think we did ok.

I hope you enjoyed the course, and Phil have a great time tomorrow.


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 8, 2012)

Great afternoon guys, course in decent condition considering the weather we've had. Nice to put faces to names!


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 8, 2012)

Gary, always a pleasure. Richard and Phil nice to meet you guys well played to both of you


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks lads for a really nice afternoon, with a very nice course that played very well despite the recent rain,

I'll send a write up to tiger, 

Great to see you guys and thanks for your goodwishes for tomorrow
Mike H has emailed to say that it's drying up at gainsborough and we have a chance of a game

I'll keep stumm about region3 's score


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 8, 2012)

I hope Gary was playing awesomely in preperation for carrying me in the Volvo later in the month 

Glad you got out, will be interesting to see the write up as its my 'home' course in the Volvo and havent played it lol


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I didn't come last, a first time for everything!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I know the scores coz Fragger txt me....
Oh Gary, Gary.......Gibbo won't be best pleased..

And to the others who played - see what I mean about Fragger and his handicap...?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 8, 2012)

haha, el bandito fragger off 21 again 

Gary can get the bad rounds out of the way now. He can't do no wrong in my eyes


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 8, 2012)

Imurg said:



			And to the others who played - see what I mean about Fragger and his handicap...?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know what your problem is Bro
I scored 30 points, (2 holes closed so 32 points the target)
With 1 blob, on a strange course I hadn't played before.
It's not as if I scored 45 points 
Change the record 
Fragger


----------



## Imurg (Jul 8, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Don't know what your problem is Bro
I scored 30 points, (2 holes closed so 32 points the target)
With 1 blob, on a strange course I hadn't played before.
It's not as if I scored 45 points 
Change the record 
Fragger
		
Click to expand...

so what did everyone else score on a strange course - or not as Gary was concerned....

Jeez, it's getting easier to wind you up every week....:whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not sure of Robert & Richard's exact scores, but they got more than me because I was stone last.

25pts today for me (16 holes), which was 2 more than my competition round yesterday (also 16 holes), and 1 more than my round last Sunday (over 18 holes).

Sorry G1BBO and Rosecott, but at the moment I am dump.

I'm sorely tempted to say I'm playing garbage, but it isn't good enough to qualify as garbage.



Still, tomorrow's another day!


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 8, 2012)

27 points for me, a poor back "7" of only 10 points saw me fall away after being level with Fragger at the turn! 2nd place.


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 8, 2012)

My "26" hcp swing got me 11 points through the first 5 holes and still left a few out there!


----------



## Region3 (Jul 9, 2012)

Evesdad said:



			My "26" hcp swing got me 11 points through the first 5 holes and still left a few out there!
		
Click to expand...

That is definitely not a 26 hcp swing Richard.

Absolute night and day from the last time we played, great improvement.
A bit more consistency and sharpen up the chipping and you'll plummet. 

Fragger, also a swing that belies the handicap that I'm sure will continue to come down.

Robert, I still think you have a bit more downward movement to come, but (no offence intended) you have to get your weight off your back foot on the downswing. That will give you more distance and less 'fade'.

_**totally unqualified opinion**_

I reckon I'll meet you all somewhere in the low teens.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 9, 2012)

no offence taken, I know the biggest problem for me is keeping my head still and transferring my weight forward, work in progress is my excuse


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 9, 2012)

I put the kiss of death on my chipping after talking to you about it on Friday! It's normally a strong part of my game! Concentration is key for me, I start well by concentrating and doing the good things, I then relax thinking this is going well and drift into bad habits! A good display of golf from Fragger, I know how you feel now imurg!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2012)

Evesdad said:



			A good display of golf from Fragger, I know how you feel now imurg!
		
Click to expand...

I thank you Sir!


----------

